# taking the step from junior to novice!!!!HELP



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi I'm Miles 21 and last year i won the UKBFF SOUTH COAST U21S and the NABBA WEST BRITAIN JNRS and very proud of my first effort.

This year in october i am stepping up to novice I have just had a baby 5 weeks ago so training and routine has gone out of the window in the last month but back on track now. In a few weeks I will post my first pics of what I look like now.

Following a complete knee reconstruction when i was 19, my legs are behind. I have now worked up to squatting 220kg and they are growing my triceps need work as my shoulders overpower everything when they grow. probably something to do with shoulder pressing 60k dbs for 2 sets each week but oh well!! rather they were too big than too small lol.

I've attached some pics of when I competed last year when I was 20. Bearing in mind the above, any help is welcome!!!! I am stepping up to novice, feel i have nothing to lose, I have put on a solid stone in the last year and my shape is ok.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Miles great to see you on the board I can remember you from the Portsmouth show last year and was very impressed with your physique and deserved your win. What weight are you hoping to compete at this year? also is Scott your brother?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Best of luck with this year. Hopefully the knee wont hold you back to much!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks!!yeah he is, genetic freakiness always helps!!!!! i will be over 15 this year but dont know yet before the baby was born I was 17st 13 and 11.4 % fat on the calipers i know they rent great but always have abs. but just depends how training goes over the next ten week bulking!!!

1ml t350

1ml deca both mon wed fri

5 weeks naps (chinese oxymetholone awesome!)

5 weeks dianabol 8 p/day

going to go for NABBA UK in leeds and my gym holds a local one which will be for fun, but this year is purely to get the rebound for the coming years and aqnything i get will be a bonus, I watched shows last year where i would have done ok in the other categories but its all about who turns up on the day!!!!!!!!!! that old chestnut


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck this year mate, lookin really good in the pics


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Great physique mate - regardless of age.

Hmm, you're in my class this year.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Miles you looked very good last year at the West definatly deserved your win, i did not know Scott was your brother although it seems i am the only one that does not know this  he should repeat the same victory this year at the West as long as he continues to do what he is told 

If you go to the West give me a shout so i can pop over and say hi....good luck with your recovery and plans for competing if there is anything i can help you with give me a shout...


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

cheers paul, cant wait to get back into it. Will definitely be there to cheer him on!! I'll keep in touch as things progress and post pics from start to finish. One thing, my legs are improving now I can squat but genetically I am fighting an uphill battle with calves anyway but what is the best way to get em to grow?!?!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am not the best to ask about that mate as i have trained them twice in a year and they have grown an inch 

in the past i have preffered reps of 15 for 10 sets each calf session x 3 per week and this has worked


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

what was your weight on stage bro, i remember watching you win the west you and another guy were clear cut in front but you def peeped him

looked really spot on imo


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

cheers, i was 14 4 (200lbs)


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

looking great mate well done. Have you got any pics of your back would be good for us that didnt see you at the show to see how well developed that is.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

not as good as mine!! mwahahahahahaha

joke


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

There is one dont have any really will put em on over next months and show progress, put a few more pics on


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

rightyho said:


> Great physique mate - regardless of age.
> 
> Hmm, you're in my class this year.


NOT SURE YOU HAVE ANYTHING TO WORRY ABOUT JUST YET!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

I have seen your pics in BEEF or FLEX i am sure last year i believe well done mate looking good!


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey saw your photos, in Flex UK scene was very impressed. i competed as a jnr last year winning the Mr Solent city Jnrs and coming 2nd in NABBA novices, making the step up to adults to but dont know if the next logical step is novices or first timers?? what you reckon?


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont think you can compete as a 1st timer as you have competed in the juniors.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

if i could do first timers i would but you can't, first timers is called that for a reason!! but to be honest there is little difference in the big shows when you see the freaks who turn up to first timers. realistically it is my opinion that in our first couple of years in adults you have to accept that the odds are against us, good results are a bonus and go into each competition with the right mindset that it is the next step towards your next gains. Bodybuilding is about being in for the long haul!!!! head down, train hard, dont cheat yourself in the preparation because unlike team sports you never know who will turn up on the day and that means the only way you can be happy with any result is to turn up THE BEST THAT YOU CAN BE!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you have competed as a junior then you are not a first timer so to compete in a show as one is wrong and cheating a genuine first timer out of a placing..


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

at the moment I am taking 4 cap of creatine three times (morning before and after training), 4 caps of bsn nitrix three times (morning lunch and evening), having 100g of oats with 50g whey about 6 times a day with various dinners, trying to fit in oil cap too is this ok for bulking diet or does it need to be more technical, grew a stone last time and kept my abs


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Miles,

Depending on which shows you're aiming for, it may be worth giving the EPF a try. Their junior age limit is 23, so you can still do that class and maybe even qualify to go abroad to compete.

I've posted up about the Euro qualifier in May, and there'll be another on October 11th.

You could even get your Bro up there with you and have a chance to compete together in the same class. That'd be a great crack and good snap for the family album.

Just a thought. Either way, best of luck to you both this year.

Lee.


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Hey saw your photos, in Flex UK scene was very impressed. i competed as a jnr last year winning the Mr Solent city Jnrs and coming 2nd in NABBA novices, making the step up to adults to but dont know if the next logical step is novices or first timers?? what you reckon?


See my above post too. Junior under 23 may be a good idea for you too.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Miles, what a fantastic physique. I saw pics of you from last year, and I thought this guy is wicked for a junior.

Sorry if I missed it, but why didnt you compete at the brits last year?

All the best in your quest to compete this year.

Shaun Joseph-Tavernier

2007 UKBFF British First Timers Champion


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

my girlfriend got pregnant and I had a 28,000 a year medical sales job and i couldnt fit it in around work, I will regret it forever especially as the guy I beat in my nabba show finished 8th at the universe and him and the guy i beat in the south coast show both came 4th in the two respective finals. But now I have gone to uni to be a techer so I can be far more flexible now.

I saw your pics mate, you looked f***in fantastic I was truly in awe, you got great things to come what a physique.

I'm just starting a bulking course now but open to any advice you have!!

especially calves and tris!!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

cheers I will definitely bear that in mind over the next 18 months good to have a few more options, havent heard of it before?? where can i find show dates?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

The Real Jester said:


> Miles,
> 
> Depending on which shows you're aiming for, it may be worth giving the EPF a try. Their junior age limit is 23, so you can still do that class and maybe even qualify to go abroad to compete.
> 
> ...


Just checked the site, lad i beat last year (came 3rd) won the uk juniors its on the 11th again this year which is the week after the shows \I'm aiming for so should be funny, worth a shot for another trophy!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> if i could do first timers i would but you can't, first timers is called that for a reason!! but to be honest there is little difference in the big shows when you see the freaks who turn up to first timers.
> 
> just like shaun t you mean


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

PRECISELY, THE ONE SPORT WHEN PEOPLE AIM TO BE A FREAK!!!! MY POINT EXACTLY SOMEONE THAT AWESOME, AND TRUST ME THATS AWESOME (FOR ANYONE WHO HASNT SEEN PICS OF SHAUN) TURNS UP TO FIRST TIMERS!!!!!!! HELLO!!!! WE'RE TALKING ABOUT A GUY WHO WITHIN THE YEAR WILL BE A KEY CONTENDER ON THE LIGHT HEAVY SCENE OVER THE NEXT FEW YEARS


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

**RIGHT SORTED MY BULKING DIET NOW HERE IT IS**

WAKE - 4 NITRIX AND 4 CREATING CAPS

8 - 100G OATS, 2 SCOOPS WHEY

10 - 200G SWEET POTATO 250G CHICKEN

12 - 200G SWEET POTATO 250G CHICKEN

2 - 200G SWEET POTATO 250G CHICKEN OR 2 SCOOPS WHEY AND 100G OATS

4 - BANANA 2 SCOOPS WHEY

PRE TRAIN - CREATINE CAPS AND NO XPLODE 4 NITRIX CAPS

POST TRAIN - MAXIMUSCLE CYCLONE

VARIOUS DINNER (WHATEVER I FEEL LIKE)

SHAKE BEFORE BED WITH NITRIX

TOTALS CALORIES 3586 PROTEIN 516 CARBS 328 FAT 31G (PLUS 369 CAPS 6 A DAY)

DONT WANNA GET FAT, LAST TIME I BULKED UP I PUT ON A STONE AND LOST 1.5% FAT LAST TIME I GOT CHECKED ON CALIPERS I WAS 11.4

STARTING WEIGHT - A LOW (FOR ME) 16ST 10LBS BUT DUE TO EXTREME CHANGE IN LIFESTYLE FOR THE LAST MONTH DUE TO MY NEW ARRIVAL BLESS HIM.

PROTEIN SEEMS A BIT HIGH BUT GONNA GIVE IT A WHIRL AND JUST SEE WILL DISCUSS FURTHER IN A FEW WEEKS WITH AN UPDATE, I WILL ONLY WEIGH MYSELF ONE EVERY 5 WEEKS AS I CANT LIVE BY THE SCALES, AND ITS MORE SATISFYING WHEN YOU PUT ON 8-9 SOLID POUNDS IN ONE GO!!!

SO, IT ALL STARTS HERE, ON THE LONG ROAD TO COMPETITION NOW

COURSE - 3ML APEX T350 P/W

3ML APEX DECA P/W

1 OXYMETHOLONE E/D (FIRST 5 WEEKS)

8 DIANALBOL E/D (SECOND 5 WEEKS)

10 WEEK TOTAL - AIM 18 STONE OR NEAR AS DAMN IT!!!

TRINING AIMS - TO HAVE ADDED 2ND SET OF 8 ON 60KG DB SHOULDER PRESS

- SQUAT 5 PLATES FOR MIN OF 6

- BENCH 180KG FOR 1 REP MIN

I MAY ALSO PUT VIDEO LINKS ON YOU TUBE AS EVIDENCE FOR EVERYONE (WHO DOESNT BELIEVE THAT I CAN PRESS THAT MUCH, YOU WAIT EVERY ONE TOUCHES MY SHOULDERS!!!) HAVING TO TRAIN SLIGHTLY NIGGLIY SHOULDER AT THE MO:lift:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

best of luck mate! protein does look excessively high..

drop some pro and replace it with fat imo..

thats a meaty cycle you're looking to run there about 2g a week of meds

P.S- Can you not write in caps please dude as it makes it tough to read properly.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

only to jump out as a new starnd from original thread, i might drop to 200g chicken at one time but gonna give it a go for a few weeks never know might grow like a weed, this is going to be a 25 week progress log !!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

BUT ALL PROS TYPE IN CAPS.

haha


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

see u up there my man.......!!!!!!!!Good luck with your training and diet!!!you should do the british this year if you qualify!!Shame you never made it last year!!

Fair play for prioritising your family though!!!

All the best

Gary Farr


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

hi mate, goin up to watch my little bro, see you there, something tells me wont qualify for anything in novices!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

personally i don't like it mate not enough variation and to much protein not enough fats from good sources....

i would go with a variation of carbs like rice, couscous, bagels along with different protein sources like lean red meat/mince, salmon, eggs...

fats you could get from olive oil, salmon etc....

your weight is 234lbs so i would be aiming for 350g protein/600 - 700g of carbs and 50-75g of good fats

as long as you have the majority of your carbs from good clean sources you will not gain to much bad weight..


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

ok cheers, olive oil??how much??


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> Just checked the site, lad i beat last year (came 3rd) won the uk juniors its on the 11th again this year which is the week after the shows \I'm aiming for so should be funny, worth a shot for another trophy!!


Would be a good move for you bud. You'd do very well abroad in the international shows. Keep in touch and hopefully see you there.


----------



## bodybuilder (Jul 10, 2005)

the real jester

is ther much interest in the EPF show at the mo? many competitors have entered so far?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> **TOTALS CALORIES 3586 PROTEIN 516 CARBS 328 FAT 31G (PLUS 369 CAPS 6 A DAY)


Wow bro talk about a funny looking break down thats a ton of protein, less fat than i can manage to eat on a diet and your calories look extreemly low for a bulking cycle using 2 grams per week:confused:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i know mate changed it 600g carbs 350 ish protein still cant find the fat for the sake of it, open to suggestions never been technical with bulking last time, ate 6-700 a day, carbs all from porridge and i got up to 17 13 12% fat


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

The Real Jester said:


> Would be a good move for you bud. You'd do very well abroad in the international shows. Keep in touch and hopefully see you there.


yeah i will do, it'll be the 3rd show in three weeks but if i'm in condition, why not!!!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

all natural peanut butter from holland and barratt, tastes amazing!!

40% good fats, have i with bagels etc, or just off the spoon, theres some lovely fats for you

x


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

sorry if uve said but how tall are you?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

6 foot 1 or 2


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i use 12grams of olive oil with chicken n rice meals bro


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

sorry for second post i notice your aim is 18 stone! nice weight what are you at mo then


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i'd say 17, put on a lot in the last week just eating and training again, just filled out a bit, still got my abs so thats fairly lean too, start putting the weight back on when i get back to squatting 5 plates, dont know why but as soon as i did it last time i grew like a weed


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

well what were you last year bro as you competed at 14.4 what did ya come down from

looked so much heavier by the way id put ya at 15 easy when i watched last year


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

got to remember my top half took your eyes off my legs. They were way down on weight. if you take a bb who is in proportion my top half is already like that of 18 stoner off season but the lack of bulk on my legs keeps overall weight lower that you think


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

so end of my first stinking week of hardcore training, mainly legs tonight!!! i do prioritis training but after a long time off training last 2 weeks before starting my course i kept training to sickness to get the most from when gear kicks in.

Took longer for legs to recover this week hence they are only trained tonight. However, really got my head on tonight,

SQUATS - 1 PLATE X 20

2 PLATES X 15

3 PLATES X 15

4 PLTES X 5

4 PLATES X 3

2 SETS FROMNT SQUATS 2 PLATES X 10

1 PLATE X 15

LEG PRESS 240K X 15 FOR 4 SETS

LEG EXT AND CURLS LIGHT SLOW 3 SETS X 12 (HOLD AT TOP)

Now, I know that i have to build in lunges and stiff leg deadlifts but I will add them into routine when I can physically cope, i dont want to over train a my most needy body part.

If i am wrong i will take training advice from anyone with good legs!!

Important to note it is my opinion that my my legs are not a genetic weakness and are just behind due to knee operations unlike triceps and calves which are genetic weaknesses of mine


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

good few weeks have passed now well into my training, I have hit my target weight already but at the same time Ifeel a little leaner. 6 weeks left until I diet and I have definitely decided to do the Nabba UK show as a novice, just think I have nothing to lose as I am very happy with the progress I have made from last year and thats what it is all about, my weak points have improved still need a lot of work and I am still top heavy, however over the past twelve months I have put on a lot of good mass all over and reduced the difference between my top half and my legs.

I am pleased with how my legs are coming on simply as they were so far behind and calves were even more so. I have put on 3 inches since last year on my quads and after ages of banging my head against the wall with my almost non existent calves, I watched the fit club clip with James Lewis and tried what he called his 'hybrid training' and put nearly an inch on my calves in the last month which funnily is the most satisfying thing in the last year.

When I remove my gorilla coat I'll put a few pics up before I start dieting but at this moment in time its not worth the hassle I get off the missus who practically mournes it when its gone!!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Miles sounds like u are slamming size on left right and centre!!!come join the party in ukbff mate!!!do nabba next time.......

i would train your legs every 8-10 days and give them complete recovery with ultimate bashing each session,go easy on the heavy squats,iv never found that doing 4-5 plates aside actually gives a critical burn unlike other training techniques,keep going mate i look forward to seeing the unleashing of the new physique

all the best


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Good to see you getting back into competing mate! Regarding your good fats - try using walnut oil in your meals. Tastes amazing with rice and chicken. Or as scott said "Meridian Peanut butter" from Holland and Barratt!.. I make sattay chicken using it  yummy


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> good few weeks have passed now well into my training, I have hit my target weight already but at the same time Ifeel a little leaner. 6 weeks left until I diet and I have definitely decided to do the Nabba UK show as a novice, just think I have nothing to lose as I am very happy with the progress I have made from last year and thats what it is all about, my weak points have improved still need a lot of work and I am still top heavy, however over the past twelve months I have put on a lot of good mass all over and reduced the difference between my top half and my legs.
> 
> I am pleased with how my legs are coming on simply as they were so far behind and calves were even more so. I have put on 3 inches since last year on my quads and after ages of banging my head against the wall with my almost non existent calves, I watched the fit club clip with James Lewis and tried what he called his 'hybrid training' and put nearly an inch on my calves in the last month which funnily is the most satisfying thing in the last year.
> 
> When I remove my gorilla coat I'll put a few pics up before I start dieting but at this moment in time its not worth the hassle I get off the missus who practically mournes it when its gone!!


Good going miles, wot type off exercises were used in the hybrid trainning and how many sets, or have u a link to the clip?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

here is the link, there are a few different routines on there i'm training calves every other day as it seems to be the first thing that has ever given me any results. One day I'll go heavier and focus on standing calf raises for 6-7 sets then do 2 circuits of his hybrid routing light with high intensity and on the other day I'll set the machines up and use a light-medium weight, high reps, high intensity and do about 5 circuits.

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/fitshow/week30/week30wm.htm

I'm going to do nabba novices this year as I have to be in the heaviest intermediate class at ukbff and if I was to place anywhere I'd have to go up to over 90's!! Kinda got same prob at nabba, if I do ok and place anywhere I got to go up to class 1 but just gonna keep training hard, i am lucky enough to have the help of someone who really knows what they are doing this time, and I am confident that I will be much improved from last year and if at the end of it I can compare pics from last year with this year and see an improvement then that will be progress and I'll be happy, but my goal is to place and I would think that although probably unlikely given the show that I have chosen, it would be a good achievment and it is the goal that I am using to motivate myself this year. To be honest I am just buzzing about getting back on stage I enjoy it so much that any kind of extrinsic reward is always just a bonus.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> here is the link, there are a few different routines on there i'm training calves every other day as it seems to be the first thing that has ever given me any results. One day I'll go heavier and focus on standing calf raises for 6-7 sets then do 2 circuits of his hybrid routing light with high intensity and on the other day I'll set the machines up and use a light-medium weight, high reps, high intensity and do about 5 circuits.
> 
> http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/fitshow/week30/week30wm.htm
> 
> I'm going to do nabba novices this year as I have to be in the heaviest intermediate class at ukbff and if I was to place anywhere I'd have to go up to over 90's!! Kinda got same prob at nabba, if I do ok and place anywhere I got to go up to class 1 but just gonna keep training hard, i am lucky enough to have the help of someone who really knows what they are doing this time, and I am confident that I will be much improved from last year and if at the end of it I can compare pics from last year with this year and see an improvement then that will be progress and I'll be happy, but my goal is to place and I would think that although probably unlikely given the show that I have chosen, it would be a good achievment and it is the goal that I am using to motivate myself this year. To be honest I am just buzzing about getting back on stage I enjoy it so much that any kind of extrinsic reward is always just a bonus.


nice one cheers for that, hope your trainning goes well


----------



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

glad to see this thread is back up and runnin! what sort of training do you follow? volume, hit etc.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive been training

mon - back and hams

tue - chest

wed - rest

thur - shoulders

fri - arms

sat - legs - (squats, front squats leg press)

calves as much as i can

Going to see the guy who is doing my prep tomo who will have a look and give me the first five weeks of my gear and my diet that I will start next sunday i think.

Thought to cure my raging paranoia about potentially starting any orals on a liver thats about to fall out my ass i thought i'd get my bloods done on tues, phoned up for the results today. There was no note on them to say I was about to die or that I had to see the doctor and the only thing that was elevated was the liver enzymes but I have booked in to see him anyway tomo to get the values and I will post the full results on here tomo along with my first stage of my diet and my course.

I have also ordered some melanotan II to get a tan so I dont get the usual shock when I remove my head to toe fur coat and find out that I actually look like Casper. When it turns up and I get some colour I'll stick some pics up as a reference point for the next 16 weeks up until the shows.

I will also dig out my before pics from last time when I dieted down from 234lbs in comparison to my show condition so we can compare the change from the first time to this time. I can't wait to get started I got my head on now, just finished my last assignment of my forst year of my teaching degree today and i know that in 4 weeks today I will have finished my teaching practice and have 12 weeks with nothing to do other than spend time with my new family and LIVE the preparation 24/7


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Good to see you getting back into competing mate! Regarding your good fats - try using walnut oil in your meals. Tastes amazing with rice and chicken. Or as scott said "Meridian Peanut butter" from Holland and Barratt!.. I make sattay chicken using it  yummy


WOW sattay chicken another excuse for me to use PB wooooo hoooo hahaha GEEK!! :bounce: :wacko:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

knee picx first was my 4th knee op, the one that seemed to do the trick


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

dont know what happened but this post was written and posted and somehow didnt do up!!! just found some embarassing pics each first is pre gear. each sequence goes 05,06,07


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nothing to be embarrassed about mate - in that last photo you're, what, 18? I'd sell my soul for a physique like that now at 31!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i was 18 in 1st, 19 second and 20 in 3rd, the show pic 8 weeks on is on my first psot


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

legs looking great mate , wot was ure routine after the op?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

It was like banging my head against a wall to be honest, from feb 9th 2001 to my op in jan 05 I had my leg in cast for a total of nearlly 15 and a half months, every time the hospital did an op the left an inch long condial fracture under my patella which kept causing my knee to dislocate. Every op was 4 mon ths of soul destroying movement restoration and building some muscle tone to support my knee but this neve wort as my vmo had torn away from the patella which wasn't noticed untill 2004. It was little things like holding squats against a wall and gradually getting lower, rubber band extensions etc etc, the gradually building up to light leg extensions. But each time it went my starting point for my rehab was 2 step further back thean the time before. By the time the final operation came around I asked the (private) surgeon for honest advice about gear to b uild the bulk on my quads to support the work he had done based on how long I had been in cast and how my leg muscles had seemed to given up trying to grow and he said it would help and that is when I changed from being very anti steroids to thinking if this is my only shot to get some form of competition in my life, so be it and I changed my lifestlye accordingly.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

well done with the recovery mate, just shows what a bit of hard work and determination can do. :thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

liver function results came back and all is fine!!!

TEST............................ NORMAL RANGE .............................. VALUE

SERUM TOTAL PROTEIN 60-80 .... 77G/L

SERUM ALBUMIN 35-50 44G/L

SERUM BILIRUBIN LEVEL 0-17 9umol/L

SERUM ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE 40-120 102U/L

AST SERUM LEVEL 0-37 35U/L

ALT / SGPT 10-40 88U/L

the bottom value is elevated but the doctor said that that is simply showing the liver is processing the drugs and that he is not worried by that but it is the 3rd and 4th results that are the main ones to watch as they show how the tubes in the liver are functioning and the amount of bile in the liver, or something like that.

Got my diet sorted today starting on monday 9th june.

first 4 weeks are

7 2x whey

9 100g oats and 2xwhey

11 100g oats 8 egg whites 2 yolks

1 200g potato 225 g chicken

3 200g potato 225g chicken

5 50g oats 2x whey

5:30 TRAIN

6:30 BSN PWO shake

7:39 200g potato 225g chicken

10 8 egg whites 2 yolks

500g protein 350g carbs 95g fats

Body fat was just under 13% weighed 255lbs

bodyfat would take me to around 220lbs but he reckons to be on the safe side we are looking at possibly 10lbs of water however I'm running Hygetropin so I could put a few pounds on dieting either way I'd be pleased at 210lbs as it would be 10-14lbs heavier on stage than last year.

Never know til the day though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My cycle is

weeks 1-6

4ml sust

4ml deca

8dbol/d

weeks 7-11

4ml cyp

4ml equi

oxy/d

12-16

4ml masteron

tri-tren 1ml mon wed fri

primo 2ml mon wed fri

win 8 tabs/d

arimidex

nolvadex

t3/t4

clen last 10 weeks

hyge all the way through 4-6iu /d

just wanna start now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

A lot of drugs there mate:whistling: :tongue: all the best in your prep and show:thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

miles2345 said:


> liver function results came back and all is fine!!!
> 
> TEST............................ NORMAL RANGE .............................. VALUE
> 
> ...


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i think they are both 200's i think


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

800mg deca/week is a pretty heafty dose matey! lol


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

what show u doing bro??there is a good one in dorset in August i think!!!ukbff

good luck with ur prep


----------



## bodybuilder (Jul 10, 2005)

why the switch from sust and deca to cyp and EQ in weeks 7-11 mate?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not gonna pretend to be the expert but Stuart Core is doing my prep, I'm doing the NABBA UK novices and then I might have a pop at that EPF U23 show in birmingham, just because its a chance to go to the worlds, I'm doing a teaching degree at the mo and all the schools are supportive of my comps and it would look good on my CV as they won't know the difference between the federations. I know its not the best reason but when I have a lot of things to balance over the next two years I might as well use everything I can to my potential advantage.

I won't be ready for a comp in Aug mate, starting a 16 weeker in 7 days be ready for the end of sept


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

just shrinking couple of starter pics, look fat as fook, first week of the diet is pretty much done, its amazing how much you look forward to it until you get to the end of day one!!!! oh well only 15 to go!!!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, here are a couple. Got a sickness and sh*its bug for the weekend and first 2 days of my diet so ended up starting at 250lbs ish. Looking forward to the next two weeks getting out the way so I have nothing to do in the days all the way thru.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

down to 17 11 so lost 5 lbs ish in the last 2 and a half weeks, feel good, looking better and although i have tried to improve my off season bulking diet, having the diet i'm on now is hardening me up and I'm feeling good about improving on last year, 2 days to go before uni finishes!!

Problem is i got ****ed around at the ban k n will have to work 4 nights a week, weekend isnt too bad but the week nights could be past 3 oclock, do I just wake up and push my whole routing back respectively??


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

hey mate just admiring your pics...

i did the sc 2005 thats the photo in my avatar but i wasn't a patch on you guys, noone turned up my year though!!

think he have bulked well mate

i am planning on aiming more for the classic bodybuilding class now,

good luck when you compete mate


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

cheers, good luck witht he classics


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

went and saw stu today, 3 weeks in 1st day of week 4, was 254lbs (cheat day yesterday) but down to 10% body fat from 13% well pleased


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> here is the link, there are a few different routines on there i'm training calves every other day as it seems to be the first thing that has ever given me any results. One day I'll go heavier and focus on standing calf raises for 6-7 sets then do 2 circuits of his hybrid routing light with high intensity and on the other day I'll set the machines up and use a light-medium weight, high reps, high intensity and do about 5 circuits.
> 
> http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/fitshow/week30/week30wm.htm
> 
> I'm going to do nabba novices this year as I have to be in the heaviest intermediate class at ukbff and if I was to place anywhere I'd have to go up to over 90's!! Kinda got same prob at nabba, if I do ok and place anywhere I got to go up to class 1 but just gonna keep training hard, i am lucky enough to have the help of someone who really knows what they are doing this time, and I am confident that I will be much improved from last year and if at the end of it I can compare pics from last year with this year and see an improvement then that will be progress and I'll be happy, but my goal is to place and I would think that although probably unlikely given the show that I have chosen, it would be a good achievment and it is the goal that I am using to motivate myself this year. To be honest I am just buzzing about getting back on stage I enjoy it so much that any kind of extrinsic reward is always just a bonus.


Im kind of in the same boat as you mate. Its a bit frustrating known id be up against the big and experienced lad when ive just moved from the 1st timers, although i did do the Nabba North Britain ( came in smooth looking at the photos ) and came 2nd but had to skip the finals ( surprise holiday by wife straight after ).

Looks like me and you may be up against eachother in the future mate. Theres a couple shows im interested in October and the Nabba Britain sounds tempting too. When is it anyone ??


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

do you have any pics from your show?? what are your stats and how old are you


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> do you have any pics from your show?? what are your stats and how old are you


I'll try and get one or two scanned. Unfortunately the Nabba North wasn't/hasnt exactly been covered to well and thres no photos on the web and the one or two i have are hard copys.

Im a bit older than you having just turned 39. Stats, 5'11" ish, Currently 16st 11lb after 2weeks dieting which ive started early as i have a 2week holiday coming up till mid August which hampers my show prep, so thought id get down abit and try maintain whilst on holiday and then knuckle down for the October Show(s).

Have abs coming through quite well as on the rebound i managed to stay fairly lean with cardio almost daily still. This i imagine is why my legs have remained quite veiny and separated with outer quad striations still. Either that or my bathroom mirror is over complimentary along with the overhead lights, lol. These are all the more apparent 1st thing in morning when dry which as you know is normal.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

well to me this year is all about seeing where I need to be to compete for position, i'm happy with my progress from last year but i think i'm looking at 2010 being the year where I will have accumalated the size, but I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised when I get shredded, I'll be the best I can be and any tangible rewards will be a bonus. Saying that if I come in between 210 and 215 in the same condition as last year I hope I wont look out of place


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

3 and a half weeks in, 248lbs, happy with how much i have tightened up


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

do I need to change this to separate prep thread???

Anywyay 5 weeks in


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

looking good mate to answer your question

i think you should change this to a different thread as its easier to follow your prep

this time round my personal preference but up to you


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cant believe how much you have cut up in 5 weeks and that extra size you have added is going to look awesome. How much cardio have you been doing over these 5 weeks mate and if you dont mind could you put up your bulking cals etc just so i can see the drop in cals or just tell me if you know.

Keep up the hard work mate.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I havent done any cardio, I know I come in fast but it is deceiving when you see me in the off season but the guy doing my prep had to be safe as you never know if your body will work the same as it did last year, but he was surprised after 3 weeks and said I can't do any cardio til at least 10 weeks out, and to keep my carbs at 300-350 for 6 weeks instead of the original plan of 4 (ish). I'm going into my 6th week, and the following week my gear cycle goes to phase 2 so I Will see him then and see if we change the carbs but i'm still coming in on what I'm eating so might stay the same for a bit longer. At the moment there is no cal drop but I will tell you when it happens mate

I HAVE NOW CREATED SEPARATE PREP THREAD, mMiles' prep for NABBA UK & EPF UK


----------

